# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Αυγοτροφή Easyyem

## georgallas

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, 

Δοκίμασα χθές στις καρδερίνες μου το πιο πάνω προϊόν πολύ καλή αποδοχή.

Eggfood FOR european culture birds.
Analysis: Protein 30.0% Fat 8.0%, Ash 3.8%, Calcium 0.10%, Phosphorus 0.04%, Magnesium 0.13%
Additives: Vit.A50.000 IU, 1950 IU vit.D3, Vit.E 26mg/kg, 3.5mg/kg Vit.K3, Vit.B1 16mg/kg, 45mg/kg Vit.B2, Vit.B6 1.9mg / kg, 50mg/kg niacin, D-Pantothenic 5mg/kg, 0.1mg/kg Vitamin B12, Folic Acid 8mg/kg, 0.4mg/kg Biotin, Choline 500mg/kg, Iron 30mg/kg, 82mg/kg Manganese, Zinc 60mg / kg, Iodine 1.5mg/kg, 1.2mg/kg Selenium, Cobalt 2mg/kg, L-lysine 160mg/kg, 600mg/kg L-Threonine.
Composition: Special bakery products, eggs, cereal, vegetables, vegetable protein is not genetically engineered, dried insects, vitamin-mineral-trace elements.
Application: 3 Share eggfood - Part 1 Water - Wait 5 minutes, add Perle Morbid germination of seeds, moisten grated fruit / vegetables The incubation time every day, otherwise 3 times per week..


Γιώργος

----------


## oasis

για την εταιρεια αυτη εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια απο ξενους εκτροφεις. Μεχρι στιγμης δεν ετυχε να την βρω σε πετ-σοπ αλλα μαλλον θα ειναι η επομενη μου επιλογη

----------


## an.nicolaou

Πρόσφατα έχω πάρει την αυγοτροφή αυτής της εταιρείας. Τα καναρίνια μου την προτιμάνε από τις άλλες. Επίσης έχει ψηλά ποσοστά προτεινης. Την έχει δώσει κάποιος σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής;

----------


## kostas karderines

Την συγκεκριμένη την εχω χρησιμοποιησει και δεν ενθουσιαστηκα!μετα απο καποιες ώρες γίνεται πετρα και δεν την τρώνε! Εγω θα σας πρότεινα (μέχρι να το πάρω απόφαση να φτιάξω) την indios της raggio di sole που είναι πατε και τις προσθετω και κάποια επιπλέον οπως σουσαμι βιταμίνες σκονη σπιρουλινα ριγανη θυμαρι γυρη...και την τσακίζουν!!!!και σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής έχει μεγαλύτερη αποδοχη!

----------


## an.nicolaou

Οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Barculli

Τιν σηνκεκριμενι αυγοτροφι τιν πρόσφερε στα πουλιά του ένας γνωστός μου κιε του πσοφισανε 13 πουλιά απο διλιτιριασι σαλμονέλας.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα για τη σαλμονελλα που λες  , εκανε εξετασεις ; πηγε καποιο πουλι για νεκροψια ή ζωντανο για καλλιεργεια;

----------


## Barculli

Ναι Διμιτρι,ο κτηνίατρος έβγαλε το πόρισμα με τα απο εξετάσεις κιε καλλιέργειες,του ιπε ότι το μικρόβιο προήλθε απο τιν τροφι.τιν αυγοτροφι  easyyem τιν παρινγιλε μέσου διαδίκτυο κιε ιτανε σε συσκευασίας σακούλας διχος να γράφει κιε ιμερομινια λιξεος!

----------


## an.nicolaou

χρησιμοποιώ την συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφη για καναρινια. είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημενος

----------


## antonispahn

Την χρησιμοποιω για τις καρδερινες ειμε ευχαριστημενος αλλα δεν την τρωνε παρα πολυ μονη της,ανεμειγμενη με.περλα η μπιζελι την τρωνε καλα.
Δεν νομιζω η σαλμονελλα να ηταν στην τροφη,η τροφη επιμολυνθηκε κατα την παρασκευη μαλλον

----------


## jk21

Για την περιπτωση που αναφερει ο Αντρεας με ειχε ενημερωσει  για τους θανατους και οτι η μονη διατροφη τους ηταν η αυγοτροφη και οι σποροι που δεν ειχαν αλλαξει απο τις αλλες μερες . Η προετοιμασια της ηταν η παροχη νερου οπως δινουν οι οδηγιες και το λαθος ηταν η αλλαγη της την επομενη μερα ,δηλαδη εμεινε ολοκληρη μερα μεσα .Για το ειδος του μικροβιου τωρα ειδα την αναφορα που εκανε το θεμα .Θα μας πει αν υποθετει οτι ηταν σαλμονελλα λογω αυγοτροφης (αυγου ) ή εγινε νεκροψια ή αλλη εξεταση .Η αληθεια παντως ειναι οτι αν δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο σαν λαθος ή σαν προσθηκη στην παρασκευη της , αλλοιωση που να δωσει θανατους σε τετοια εκταση και μαλιστα αμεσα ,δεν δικαιολογειται με οκ παρτιδα εστω αν τραφει καποιος την επομενη μερα το πρωι ,εκτος αν ηδη υπαρχει αιτια στην πρωτη υλη .Οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες εχουν ολες τουλαχιστον προπιονικο ασβεστιο (επιπτρεπομενο ηπιο συντηρητικο ) για να αποτρεπονται αλλοιωσεις ευκολες και επισης αν δινουν μεγαλο περιθωριο μεχρι τη ληξη τους ή εχουν επιπλεον συντηριτικα ή εχουν αφυδατωμενο αυγο που εχει αποστειρωθει ή και τα δυο μαζι 


οχι μονο για τη συγκεκριμενη ,αλλα για καθε ετοιμη ,θα ηθελα την μαρτυρια γευσης οσων δινουν ,την ωρα που την αφρατευουν και εστω μιση μερα μετα ,αν οχι μια ... θα ηταν χρησιμο να το ξερουμε (εχω τετοιες μαρτυριες οπως και για το χρωμα τους και για την οσμη τους ,αλλα θα ηθελα αμεση μαρτυρια οσων κανουν χρηση )  .Εγω παντως στην φτιαχτη το κανω οποτε θελετε ....

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ Δημήτρη την indios που δίνω έχει τύχει λόγο δουλειάς να γυρίσω βράδυ, να την αφήσω και πάνω από μια μέρα χωρίς να την αλλάξω!Και καλοκαίρι. .....!Δεν γίνεται συχνά αλλα γίνεται!Δεν έχασα ποτέ πουλί!Για την easyyem την γνώμη μου την εχω πει,δεν αρέσει στα πουλιά όσο η indios αλλα χωρίς να μπορώ να το αποδείξω πολύ αμφιβαλω ότι πέθαναν από την αυγοτροφη τα πουλια!Έτσι κι αλλιώς η συγκεκριμένη μετά από κάποιες ώρες,όχι πολλές επειδή έχει ξεραθεί και έχει γίνει σαν παξιμάδι δεν την τρώνε!!!όποτε αποκλείεται να έφαγαν την επόμενη μέρα!




Εννοείται ότι όλες οι αγοραστές ας πούμε αυγοτροφες είναι σαβούρα!!!!! σκέφτομαι απο εδω και περα να φτιαχνω.....

----------


## jk21

Κωστα στην raggio di dole  indios εχεις το πλεονεκτημα - μειονεκτημα να μην κινδυνευεις απο αλλοιωση του αυγου .... γιατι απλα δεν εχει

----------


## stefos

Τότε  Δημήτρη γιατί λέγεται αυγοτροφη?? 
Πάντως από ότι κατάλαβα  δύσκολη. στις αυγοτροφες η καρδερίνα  αλλά άμα μάθει  στην σπιτική!!! Ότι  καλύτερο

----------


## oasis

Οταν γραφουμε κατι δημοσια και το διαβαζει πολυς κοσμος πρεπει να προσεχουμε παρα πολυ.Για μενα το "μου ειπε γνωστος" ειναι τελειως ακυρο. Θα προτιμουσα την μαρτυρια του ιδιου του παθοντα.Να μας ελεγε αν ηταν η πρωτη δοση που εβαζε απο την συσκευασια για παραδειγμα,, να μας ελεγε αν επικοινωνησε με την εταιρεια η τον προμηθευτη του να αναφερει το γεγονος ωστε αν ειναι θεμα παρτιδας να το ελεγξουν ,να το αποσυρουν. Πρεπει να ειμαστε γενικα πολυ προσεκτικοι στο τι λεμε δημοσια και το λεω εντελως φιλικα γιατι την εχω πατησει σε ενα αλλο φορουμ που συμμετεχω με φουσκωτα σκαφη. Μπορει να υπηρχε κατι στο νερο, να ειχε ξεμεινει καμια βιταμινη μεσα 2 μερες, να ειχε βαλει κατι αλλο. Αν η αυγοτροφη ηταν ληγμενη δεν ειναι θεμα εταιρειας και φυσικα δεν φταιει η Εταιρεια αλλα ο προμηθευτης.

----------


## jk21

Οταν εγραψα το ποστ 11 δεν ειχα δει οτι μου ειχε απαντησει ο Ανδρεας .Πανο ο Ανδρεας δεν λεει ακουσα καπου να λενε αυτο ... αλλα αναφερει συγκεκριμενα για γνωστο του προσωπο  οτι ταιζε σπορους και αυγοτροφη και βρεθηκε σε εξετασεις σαλμονελλα ,με τον πτηνιατρο να το αποδιδει στην τροφη (δεν ξερω αν εννοουσε και το μιγμα βεβαια ή την αυγοτροφη ).Αναφερει επισης συγκεκριμενα για ελλειψη ημερομηνιας στη συσκευασια  .Θα ηταν ενδιαφερον οσοι αγοραζουν την αυγοτροφη και δεν παιρνουν το κουτι που εχει μεσα καποια αλλα σακκουλια ,αλλα ξεχωρη σακκουλα ,να μας πουνε αν αναγραφει σε αυτους .Δεν βλεπω παντως να εκανε κατι διαφορετικο απο οτι και συ εκανες 




> για την εταιρεια αυτη εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια απο ξενους εκτροφεις


απλα εσυ αναφερθηκες θετικα ,εκεινος αρνητικα και οι δυο αναφερθηκατε μαλιστα για κατι που συμβαινει στο εξωτερικο 

Παντα υπο το καθεστως του κανονα 12Α ο καθενας λεει την αποψη του που δεν αποδικνυει τιποτα  ,ειτε ειναι θετικη ειτε αρνητικη για ενα προιον ,που δεν ξερουμε ουτε αν η παρτιδα ετυχε να ειναι προβληματικη ,αφου δεν εχουμε αλλες αναφορες ,ουτε αν ειναι θεμα κακης χρησης ,εχουμε ομως την αναφορα για νορμαλ χρηση 

καλα βεβαια ειναι να ειπωθουν προς εμας και να γινουν και προς την εταιρια οσα περιγραφεις 

Αν κατι εχει αξια και μπορει να δωσει καποιο τελικο αποτελεσμα σε οτι λεμε ,ειναι να διαπιστωθει αν στις συσκευασιες σακκουλας ,υπαρχει τελικα ημερομηνια ληξης ή ηταν κατι μεμονωμενο .Υποθετω εχουμε μελη που κανουν χρηση και θα μας ενημερωσουν 



Στεφανε αυτο που μπορω να κανω ειναι να σου παραθεσω τη συσταση 

http://retail.raggiodisole.biz/image...teTHIndios.pdf




> Prodotti del panificio, estratti di proteine vegetali, oli e grassi, semi, zuccheri, latte e derivati del
> latte, insetti, molluschi e crostacei.





> προϊόντα αρτοποιίας, εκχυλίσματα φυτικών πρωτεϊνών,έλαια και λίπη, τους σπόρους, τη ζάχαρη, το γάλα και τα παράγωγά
> το γάλα, τα έντομα, τα μαλάκια και μαλακόστρακα.



τωρα αν η λεξη pastoncino  που χρησιμοποιουν οι ιταλοι στο σκευασμα , αποδιδεται σωστα στην ελλαδα απο οσους την εμπορευεται ,δε γνωριζω ιταλικα και δεν μπορω να στο πω

----------


## oasis

ημητρη δεν νομιζω οτι μπορουν να συγκριθουν τα 2 ποστ που παραθετεις. δεν εγραψα οτι ειναι η καλυτερη αυγοτροφη στον κοσμο . ειπα οτι ακουσα καλα μλογια και θα την δοκιμασω οπως και την δοκιμασα. στην αλλη περιπτωση η συγκεκριμενξη αυγοτροφη εμφανιζεται η αιτια θανατου για 11 πουλια. Ειναι σαν να λεω οτι ακουσα οτι τα οπελ αστρα ειναι αξιοπιστα και οτι ισως να αγορασω και  μετα  να εμφανιζεται καποιος αλλος και να λεει οτι τα οπελ αστρα ειναι σκοτωστρες γιατι του ειπε καποιος οτι ενας γνωστος του που το οδηγουσε δεν φρεναρε και σκοτωθηκε. Ρε φιλε αμα εχεις λαστιχα οχταετιας και δεν κανεις σερβις για λογους οικομιας δεν φταιει το αμαξι για παραδειγμα. Αναφερα τα οπελ αστρα γιατι ειμαστε οπελακηδες και οι δυο. Παντως το ξαναλεω φιλικα, θελει πολυ προσοχη οταν κατηγορουμε κατι δημοσια και ιδιαιτερα οταν μιλαμε για εταιρειες και συμφεροντα. Το εγραψα και παραπανω, οσα εγραψα τα εγραψα γιατι ειμαι παθων σε αλλη περιπτωση. Απο χαζομαρα μου σχολιασα κατι για μια συγκεκριμενη μαρκα εξωλεμβιων μηχανων γιατι νομιζα οτι το φορουμ ειναι σαν το καφενειο που λεμε οτι γουσταρουμε ελευθερα. Ομως το δικο μου ποστ το διαβασαν απο την Καβαλα μεχρι τα Χανια και ο αντιπροσωπος της εταιρειας και ειδα και επαθα να ξεμπλεξω. Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που για ενα διαστημα δεν εγραφα καν αν το παρατηρησες. Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι αντιπροσωπος της ιζυγεμ ουτε μετοχος και δεν με ενδιαφερει τι κανει η εταιρεια. Απλα εκανα μια συσταση στον φιλο μας για να μην κανει καποιο λαθος που εκανα εγω

----------


## jk21

επειδη οταν λεμε κατι  , πρεπει καπου να στηριζετε ,για αυτο εξ αρχης τον ρωτησα αν γινανε εξετασεις  .Αν ο γιατρος μιλησε συγκεκριμενα για την αυγοτροφη , προφανως θα εχει στοιχεια που ισως εχει και ο Ανδρεας να μας παραθεσει .Αν μιλησε γενικα για την τροφη (αυτο αναφερει ο ανδρεας οταν τον ρωτησα για το γιατρο ) μπαινει και το μιγμα σπορων μεσα .Ολα ομως αυτα ειτε θετικα ειτε αρνητικα ,χωρις καποιο χειροπιαστο στοιχειο δεν αποτελουν αποδειξη αλλα τροφη για σκεψη και προσοχη στον καθενα ισως 

αυτο ομως που αναφερθηκε για μη αναγραφη ημερομηνιας ληξης στις συσκευασιες σακκουλας  , αν ισχυει ή οχι ή ηταν εστω περιστασιακο ,μπορει να ψαχθει και για μενα ειναι το ουσιωδες στη συζητηση .Αν υπαρχει ολα καλα ,αν δεν υπαρχει τοτε ειναι κατι που πρεπει να αλλαξει προς το σωστο .

Παντως αν παμε σε μιγμα σπορων ,ετσι για να μιλησουμε γενικοτερα  ... ποτε μου δεν καταλαβα γιατι ειναι οκ να λεμε ειναι θρεπτικοτατο γιατι το λεει η ετικετα στα διατροφικα συστατικα του και δεν ειναι οκ να πουμε ξερεις βρηκαμε εντομα σε συσκευασμενη τροφη  .Ακομα και αν τα φωτογραφησουμε ,μπορουμε να πεισουμε κανεναν οτι δεν τα βαλαμε εμεις ; σε αντιθετη περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να γραφτει ποτε απο κανεναν οτι βρηκε εντομα σε μια τροφη;

εγω λοιπον περιμενω απο τους εκτροφεις που εμπιστευονται μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,να την δοκιμασουν αφου την αφρατεψουν συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες , σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα και να εχουμε εντυπωσεις ! εστω και εντος την ιδιας ημερας

----------


## Barculli

Ότι αφορά τιν ημερομηνία λήξεις,Ιχα αγοράσει κιε έγο παλιότερα αυγοτροφι τις quiko...που ιτανε μάλλον ένα σακουλη απο τα 5 που πουλάνε μέσα σε Κούβα...σε αφτιν τιν περιπτοσι γράφει τιν ημερομηνία λιξεος μόνο στον Κούβα απανο κιε όχι σε κάθε σακούλα...κιε έτσι κάποιος έμπορας ι πουλιτις που τα προσφερνι σε μεμονωμένα τον ενός κιλού...ο Αγοραστις δεν μπορεί να γνορισι τιν ημερομινιο λιξεος...παντος έγο Ιχα ροτισι παλιότερα έναν παγκόσμιο προταθλιτι στα καναρίνια που μένει κιε εδο κοντά μου,για τιν περιπτοσι λιγμενις αυγό τροφις...κιε μου ιπε ότι απο λιγμενι αυγοτροφι δεν ψοφάνε κιε ούτε αρροςταινυνε τα πουλια...μονάχα χάνι τις θρεπτικές ουσίες...για τιν ξερι αυγοτροφι μιλάμε ! Τορα όταν τιν αλλοιώσεις με νερο έκι μπορεί να Αλαζι το θέμα...αφτο δεν το γνορισο.κιε αφτο που εγραπσε ο κοστας καρδερινες πιο πανό στο ποστ...ότι ξερενετε ι σινγεκριμενι αυγοτροφι σαν παξιμάδι...τον έκανα αφτιν τιν εροτισι...κιε μου απαντισε ότι το προι τιν προσφερνε κιε το βράδι έφτιαχνε τιν αλλαγή.

----------


## jk21

περι ανοιγματος μεγαλυτερων συσκευασιων και εμπορευσης των μικροτερων που περιεχουν , τιθετε τωρα και αλλη περιπτωση και σημαντικο για μενα συνεχιζει να ειναι στο θεμα που συζηταμε να εχουμε την μαρτυρια εκτροφεων σε αυτο κυριως ! η δικια μου μπορει να υπαρχει εμμεση απο γνωστους , αλλα ειπαμε .. η αμεση εχει αξια !  και ειναι σημαντικο να υπαρξουν μαρτυριες για τυπωμενη ημερομηνια και οχι κολλημενη με αυτοκολλητο ! 


ας παμε και στο θεμα που εθεσε ο Αντρεας ειδικα ... αναφερει τωρα οτι η αυγοτροφη δεν ηταν μιας ολοκληρης ημερας ,αλλα βραδυνη που δοθηκε  και φαγωθηκε το πρωι ... νορμαλ τροφη δεν χαλα τοσο ευκολα .Δεν ξερουμε αν ηταν η αυγοτροφη ή οι σποροι (αυτο μονο ο γιατρος μπορει να εχει γνωμη ) αλλα η αυγοτροφη δεν χαλα τοσο γρηγορα απο την υγρασια .Περι ακομα μιας μεταδοσης << εγκυρης >> γνωσης ενος πρωταθλητη (επι παντος επιστητου ... ) . Ενα μικροβιο επιμολυνει μια τροφη ή μπορει και να υπαρχει εξ αρχης ,αν την εχει μολυνει μετα την αφυδατωση σε υψηλες θερμοκρασιες .Ειτε πριν τη συσκευασια ,ειτε μετα το ανοιγμα της .Απλα η υγρασια επιταχυνει την υπεραναπτυξη του .Ακομα και η υγρασια της ατμοσφαιρας του εκτροφειου μπορει να επηρεασει αρνητικα ή η τοποθετηση της τροφης στην ποτιστρα απο το πουλι , πριν την φαει 

αν ομως δεν εγινε λαθος προετοιμασια της τροφης και αν δεν εμεινε πολυ στην ταιστρα ,θα ηταν χρησιμο Αντρεα να μαθεις ,αν ηταν ηδη ανοιγμενη παρτιδα που ειχε ξαναδοθει ή δοθηκε για πρωτη φορα τις τελευταιες 3 ημερες πριν το προβλημα .Με σωστη παροχη της αυγοτροφης ,η ευθυνη της (σαν σκευασμα επιμολυσμενο εξ αρχης και οχι μετα ,δηλαδη σαν ευθυνη της εταιριας )  απομακρυνεται αν δινοταν η συγκεκριμενη παρτιδα και αλλες μερες πιο πισω

----------


## Barculli

Τιν κανονικι τροφι τιν ταΐζει εδο κιε 2 χρόνια κιε την περνι πάντα απο το ίδιο κατάστημα...απ τιν αλλι τιν αυγοτροφι τιν αγόρασε για προτι φορά...διλαδη δεν ειχε ξαναδοσι κιε απο πριν τιν eassyyem...έδινε αλλι αυγοτροφι! Δεν κατάλαβα Δημιτρη...τι έννοις με ανοιγμένη παρτίδα που δόθηκε τουλάχιστον 3 ημέρες πριν?? μηπος εννοις εάν ανοίχτηκε ι σακούλα απο πριν...ι ο κουβάς που περιέχει τις σακούλες με τιν αυγοτροφι??

----------


## jk21

Eννοω αν η συγκεκριμενη μαρκα και συσκευασια (παρτιδα ) αυγοτροφης ειχε δοθει στα πουλια ξανα και πριν απο το τελευταιο τριημερο απο την εμφανιση του προβληματος ή συνεπεσε τυχαια ή μη με την εναρξη του προβληματος , δηλαδη δοθηκε το τελευταιο τριημερο ,πριν εμφανιστουν οι μαζικες απωλειες 

Νομιζω ομως οτι μολις τωρα μαλλον μας το διευκρινισες 

Σχετικα με τη διαγνωση ,υπαρχει καποιο χαρτι απο τον πτηνιατρο που θα μπορουσε να παρατεθει στα μελη ; εννοω να φαινεται η διαγνωση σαλμονελλας ,αποκρυπτοντας φυσικα τα στοιχεια του ιατρου

----------


## jk21

Eπισης θα μπορουσες να μας διευκρινισεις αν ο γιατρος εκανε διαγνωση σαλμονελλας εξεταζοντας μονο νεκρα πουλια ή εκανε και ελεγχο σχετικο στην ιδια την αυγοτροφη ;

----------


## Barculli

Τον παρακάλεσα να κιταξη πος ονομάζετε το φάρμακο που τον έδωσε ο κτηνίατρος για αντιβιοσι...αφτος ινε 62 χρονον...κιε δεν εχι κινητό με κάμερα...δεν θελο κιε να τον βαλο σε κόπο τον ανθροπο...ο άνθρωπος τορα εχι τον πόνο του κιε έγο καπος δεν θελο να τον ενοχλο οτι αφορά το θέμα...τα περιςςοτερα Πουλια που έχασε δεν ιτανε κιε φετινά...ιτανε σχεδόν όλα Δασοπουλια...κάτι schwarzbrustzeisig κιε birkenzeisige...δεν ξερό πος τα λένε στιν δικιά μας γλώσσα αφτα τα πουλια...επιδι ιπες Δημητρι για να μου στιλη τιν διαγνώσει του γιατρού...ομος πριν λίγο τον εγραπσα εάν έγινε εξετάσει σε ζωντανό ι νεκρό πουλί...κιε περιμένο απαντισι.

----------


## Barculli

Έκανα λάθος,ιθελα να γραπσο...στο πανό ποστ...δεν ιτανε κιε φτινα!!!

----------


## Barculli

Μόλις πιρα απαντισι...νεκρό πουλί εξεταστικε...ι αυγοτροφι δεν εξεταστικε καθόλου.κιε απο τα κοπριά το κατάλαβε ο γιατρός οτι επρόκειτο για σαλμονέλα...ιταν κατάμαυρα!

----------


## oasis

Ρε συ Δημητρη γιατι μπερδευετε τοσο τα πραγματα. Αν βρεις εντομα σε μια συσκευασμενη τροφη εννοειται το αναφερεις γιατι ειναι γεγονος. Εγω και ο θεοτοκης βρηκαμε σε συσκευασμενη τροφη εντομα και μιλησε με το καταστημα ο θεοτοκης για να ελεγξουν το χωρο αποθηκευση τους και γενικοτερα τις συνθηκες. Το ειχα αναφερει και εγω εδω μεσα για την συγκεκριμενη μαρκα.Ηταν μαρτυρια μου,γεγονος που δεν σηκωνε αμφισβητηση.Αυτο ειναι γεγονος που ετυχε σε μια παρτιδα που πηραμε απο συγκεκριμενο καταστημα που μας συστησε ενας πρωην φιλος μου και νυν δικος σου. Ειναι ομως τελειως διαφορετικο απο το να λες δημοσια οτι καποιος γνωστος σου ειχε σοβαροτατες απωλειες και εφταιγε η συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη.Δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι παραμετροι που επηρρεαζουν το αποτελεσμα. Μιλαμε μαλιστα για ενα μηνυμα που περιειχε πολλες ασαφειες. Νομιζω οτι δεν προκειται για καναρινια αλλα για ιθαγενη αν καταλαβα καλα απο τα ποστ.

----------


## jk21

Ναι τελικα τα πουλια βλεπω οτι ειναι τελικα ιθαγενη .Κρινω ομως οτι καθε μαρτυρια εχει την αξια της ,εφοσον στηριζεται σε δεδομενα στοιχεια ,αν υπαρχουν φυσικα και αυτο πρεπει να διερευναται .Αν ισχυουν τα οσα του εχει πει ο εκτροφεας ,θα μπορουσε κατα 50 % να εχει ευθυνη η αυγοτροφη ,αν η μοναδικες τροφες ηταν σποροι και αυγοτροφη (και κυριως η αυγοτροφη γιατι εκεινη εχει σχεση με αυγο και αυξανει την πιθανοτητα σχεσης )* αν* υπηρχαν εγκυρα στοιχεια διαγνωσης σαλμονελλας .Η διαγνωση του γιατρου μεσω χρωματος κουτσουλιας ,απο εμενα τουλαχιστον κρινεται αμφισβητισιμη ,γιατι μαυρη κουτσουλια μπορει να επιφερει οποιαδηποτε ασθενεια που προκαλει αιμοραγια στο ανωτερο γαστρεντερικο ,στομαχι και αρχικο τμημα του εντερου .Δεν μπορω να την αποκλεισω σαν μια πιθανοτητα ,αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση  δεν ειναι η μοναδικη ,οταν μαλιστα εδω και κατι μηνες απο το νοεμβρη ,στον τοπο μας τουλαχιστον και οχι στη Γερμανια που διαδραματιστηκε οτι αναφερθηκε , εχω διαπιστωσει υπαρξη ασθενειας ,που χτυπα τα πουλια πολυ αμεσα (μαλιστα εμφανιζεται για 2 με 3 εβδομαδες σαν κρουσματα και μετα σταματα ,κατι που με υποψιαζει σε ιο ) και συχνα δινει και αιμοραγιες .Θεωρω οτι η πιο σωστη κινηση ενος γιατρου και μαλιστα σε πιο προοδευμενη χωρα σε τετοια θεματα ,θα ηταν η καλλιεργεια κοπρανων ,η νεκροψια σε ιστους που καλλιστα μπορει να αποδειξει σαλμονελλα και ο δειγματοληπτικος ελεγχος των τροφων του πελατη ,ειδικα αν εκεινος εχει ή προκειται να αποκτησει ξανα πουλια , ωστε να μην εχει παλι τα ιδια 


Για αυτο πρεπει να μπερδευουμε τα πραγματα Παναγιωτη ,για να βγαινουν ουσιαστικα συμπερασματα ,με *ολα* τα στοιχεια ....

και επειδη συνεχιζω να λεω οτι το ουσιαστικο δεν βρισκεται σε μια μαρτυρια , που θα ειχε αξια αποδεικτικη (ακομα και αν τελικα την ευθυνη την ειχε η αυγοτροφη ) μονο αν ο γιατρος ειχε δωσει χαρτι που δεν ανεφερε διαγνωση αποδεικτικη μονο για αυγοτροφη αλλα και με συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια αυγοτροφης ,γιατι θα μπορουσε να ευθυνεται μια οποιαδηποτε αλλη και να αναφεροτανε αλλη (δεν αμφισβητω τον Αντωνη ,αλλα λεω οτι θα μπορουσε να συμβει απο οποιονδηποτε ακομα και απο μενα ) 

... το ουσιαστικο για μενα ειναι η μαρτυρια οσων εχουν αυγοτροφες , οχι  απαραιτητα μονο αυτη τη μαρκα αλλα και σε οποια αλλη δειτε οτι συμβαινει κατι τετοιο ) που υπαρχουν ως μικρες συσκευασιες αυτονομες σε συσκευασιες 5 κιλες , 10 κιλες και δεν ξερω τι αλλο και πουλιουνται απο τα εμπορικα καταστηματα και σε κιλο ,αν αυτη η αυτονομη συσκευασια κιλου  ,εχει πανω ημερομηνια ληξης .Αν οχι ειναι κατι λαθος που πρεπει να διορθωθει και ο μονος που εχει δυναμη να το αλλαξει ,ειναι το καταναλωτικο κοινο .Αν πουλιουνται οχι ειδικα κατασκευασμενες εξ αρχης συσκευασιες κιλου (αυτες δεν λογιζεται να μην εχουν ημερομηνια ληξης ) αλλα μερη της 5κιλης ή μεγαλυτερης συσκευασιας ,που ανοιγει και διανεμεται απο τον εμπορα ,αν δεν υπαρχει αγορονομικη παραβαση οσο αφορα το οικονομικο κομματι (προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει και ειναι θεμα εφοριας )  ,υπαρχει θεμα ασφαλειας και υγιεινης αν δεν αναφερεται ημερομηνια ληξης ,αφου η μαμα εταιρια δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενη να την αναφερει στα εσωτερικα μερη της συσκευασιας και ετσι μπορει να πωλειται οτιδηποτε απο θεμα χρονολογιας κατασκευης !


Πιστευω να εχουμε σε αυτο το σημειο μαρτυριες χρηστων των αυγοτροφων αυτων και οχι μονο οτι ειναι πολυ καλες ή χαλια ....


Για το αλλο θεμα που ειχα θεσει ,να τις ετοιμασετε (οποιαδηποτε μαρκα ) και να δοκιμασετε  αμεσα το πρωι και το απογευμα ,πολυ θα το ηθελα ,αλλα δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος ...

----------


## Barculli

Δημητρι...ίσος δεν εκφραστικά σοστα...ι κουτσουλιές εξεταστικάνε σε μικροβιολογικό εργαςτιριο απο πουλί ακόμα εν ζοις...που ιτανε μαζί με ένα αλο πουλί στο ίδιο κλουβί το όπιο ψοφιςε...έγο απο περιέργεια ροτισα τι χρομα ιχανε η κουτσουλιές! Κατα 99% ο ιός προιρθε απο τιν αυγοτροφι...μίν ξεχνάμε οτι ι σινγεκριμενι αυγοτροφι ινε με τα ιπσιλοτερα ποσοστά σε πρότεινες σε σχεσι με αλες αυγοτροφες...τορα διο ενδεχόμενα ιπαρχυνε...ι τιν αυγοτροφι τιν μολινε ο ίδιος του...ι ιτανε ιδι μολισμενι.

----------


## panos70

Για την αυγοτροφη αλλα για καναρινια παιδια που ρωτησα που την εχουν ειναι ολοι πολυ ευχαριστημενοι, εγω δεν μπορω να εχω αποψη γιατι δεν την εχω δωσει ποτε , αλλα ειπα να γραψω οτι ακουσα , και για να παθουν σαλμονελα μηπως δεν εφταιγε η αυγοτροφη  αλλα κατι αλλο ; μηπως το νερο σε ποτιστρα π.χ. η κανενα φρουτο η και αυγο που εμεινε πολυ καιρο στο κλουβι ;

----------


## jk21

Η πρωτεινη προφανως δεν ειναι θεμα και ειναι πια πιο υψηλη και σε αλλες αυγοτροφες ... φαινεται τελευταια οι εταιριες ειπανε να ριξουν μια ματια και για τις οποιες επιστημονικες ερευνες υπαρχουν για το ποσοστο που χρειαζεται εν μεσω αναπαραγωγης ... εντελως τυχαια ....

Ανδρεα δεχομαι οτι λες και αυτο δινει πιθανοτητες για μολυσμενη αυγοτροφη ,ειτε εξ αρχης ,ειτε απο τον χρηστη ,αλλα δεν το αποδικνυει ,αφου αποδειξη θα υπηρχε αν ειχε κανει εξεταση της αυγοτροφης της ιδιας και αποδειξη για εμας αν ειχαμε την εξεταση 

αυτα για να ειμαι δικαιος ,οσο και αν γνωριζετε οτι δεν εμπιστευομαι τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες για τη θρεπτικη αξια ,οχι ομως και τα προβληματα τους σε μικροοργανισμους παθογονους ,εκτος αν δεν τηρουνται καποια πραγματα ... που παντα υπαρχει περιπτωση μεμονωμενων λαθων και θα μπορουσε να συμβει ειτε σε αυτη ειτε σε οποιαδηποτε εταιρια ειτε σε καποιον που κανει δικια του φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη 


συνεχιζω να περιμενω απο χρηστες διευκρινηση ως προς το θεμα της ημερομηνιας ληξης αν αναγραφεται σε συσκευασιες (εμπορευσιμες μεμονωμενα ) του κιλου

----------


## Barculli

Μιπος μπέρδεψες Δημήτρη τιν καναρινισια τις eassyyem με τιν αυγοτροφι τις eassyyem που ινε για ιθαγενή πουλια...ι προτι αναφερομενι εχι 22% κιε ι δεύτερι 30% προτειν...έγο παντός δεν ξερό καμία αλί να εχι 30%.

----------


## antonispahn

αν και γραφει 30% στο κουτι στην αναλυση στο ιδιο κοθτι γραφει 27-28% πρωτεινη που είναι παλι πολύ καλη σε σχεση με άλλες αυγοτροφες

----------


## jk21

Aντρεα ναι στις καναρινισιες κυριως αναφερομαι που ολες ειχαν μεχρι 16μισυ εως 17 μεχρι πριν 1 αντε 2 χρονια 

οσο για τα ιθαγενη πραγματι εχει την υψηλοτερη ενω οι αλλες εχουν 20 με 23 πανω κατω %  . Τοσο χρειαζεται ομως αν τα πουλια ταιζουν πολυ και σπορους και πρεπει να βγαινει ενας μεσος ορος .Αν τα πουλια ταιζονται κυριως αυγοτροφη ,τοτε και το 22 % αρκει ,οσο μια κρεμα νεοσσων  .Σιγουρα ειναι θετικο να εχει τοσο υψηλη πρωτεινη να καλυβει αυτο το ενδεχομενο (συχνο στα ιθαγενη που συχνα προτιμουν σπορους ) που ομως αν θα δεις συνθεση ,οφειλεται μονο στα εντομα που εχει προστιθεμενα αφου το αυγο ειναι ιδιο σε ποσοστο .Προτιμω τα κατεψυγμενα απο τα αποξηραμενα εντομα και εχω εξηγησει αλλου τους λογους .


Αντωνη αυτο που αναφερεις μπορεις να μας το δειξεις με επισυναπτομενη φωτο να το κοιταξω λιγο ;

----------


## Barculli

Έλα Δημήτρη...ι αντιβιοσι λέγετε...chloram phenicol N

----------


## jk21

τι ειναι αυτη; το σκευασμα που εδωσε μετα ο γιατρος στα ζωντανα πουλια του;

----------


## Barculli

Ναι ακριβός ! Κιε δεν Ιχε αφτες τις προηγούμενες  μέρες καμία απολια.

----------


## jk21

η Χλωραμφενικολη ειναι ουσια που για σαλμονελλα εξειδικευεται αλλα εχει και σε αλλα μικροβια δραση .Δειχνει παντως να πιστευει αυτο που ειπε ως διαγνωση επιλεγοντας αυτο το φαρμακο .Θεωρω παντως οτι δεν αρκει η οπτικη εξεταση

----------


## antonispahn

.


Αντωνη αυτο που αναφερεις μπορεις να μας το δειξεις με επισυναπτομενη φωτο να το κοιταξω λιγο ;[/QUOTE]

Δημητρη πεταξα το εξωτερικο κουτι όταν παρω καινουργια παρτιδα θα το βαλω,μοθ εκανε πολύ εντυπωση παντως ισως να ανεφερε μειωση μετα την προσθηκη νερου αλλα και με 28% είναι η υψηλοτερη της αγορας

----------


## jk21

α .... καταλαβα τι λες ... αν εννοει μετα την προσθηκη νερου  ,υπολογισμο ξανα ,οχι πια επι ξηρου ,λογικο ειναι να πεφτει εικονικα η πρωτεινη αφου αν πριν ειχε 30 γρ πρωτεινη στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης τωρα θα εχει 30 στο συνολικο βαρος αυγοτροφης συν νερου ,πανω δηλαδη απο 100 γρ πχ 120 


30 στα 120 γρ ειναι  25 %  ....  ομως η αναφορα αυτη δεν λεει κατι  ετσι απο μονη της .Η συγκριση μπορει να γινει αν εχουμε την πρωτεινη καθε αυγοτροφης στην αρχικη φαση ,υπολογισμενη με στανταρ υγρασια .Συνηθως ειναι 10 %  .Τοτε μπορουμε να τις συγκρινουμε μεταξυ τους .Αν εκεινη εχει λιγοτερο και απο αλλες ξηρου τυπου ,τοτε ισως ειναι υποχρεωμενη να λεει ξανα την πρωτεινη ,οταν η υγρασια εχει επανελθει .Ομως σε καθε περιπτωση αν δεν ξερω στο αρχικο σκευασμα την υγρασια που αναγραφεται σε καθε τροφη , δεν μπορω να εχω μετροο συγκρισης της πρωτεινης τους .Θα ηταν ενδιαφερον αν το διαβαζε καποιος στην ετικετα


η πραγματικη πρωτεινη και τα λιπαρα που παιρνουν παντως οι οργανισμοι ,ειναι επι ξηρου

----------

